# Finlay,Terrier x, 1 year old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Finlay,Terrier x, 1 year old



*His Story:* Finlay was found stray. He has keen chase instinct so will need to be retained on an extender to counteract this.

*Salient points: * Finlay has a beautiful bluish taupe colouring; is young and alert. Appears to be a Patterdale Terrier with a touch of bull breed. (Some people believe Patterdales have bull breed in their genetics hence the loving nature!) Good skills with dogs. Not for cats, small furries or fast movers.

*Advert:* Finlay is a beautiful dog with a good nature, but think terrier  enjoy, control and command! Terriers need understanding and management  training helps, but their instincts are keen and they are what they are - Terriers need to be respected and admired. Finlay is a soft terrier, conversant with dogs and great with people, but needs garden security, exit security to give him safety and care. Finlay will put his nose into things and did put his nose into another dogs kennel and suffered a ripped lip which has recovered well. Again ever the adventurer.

Finlay is a beautiful boy. He went astray once, but his future family wont leave him out of their sight as he is so lovely. Daily walks and he'll settle and the rest of the day to potter around and enjoy a ray of sunshine or an interesting smell in the garden. Finlay is not hyper ... he is calm by nature. Finlay needs TLC, a few ground rules and he'll be your perfect excuse to put on the wellies in rain or sit outside the pub and watch the day go by in sunshine before you track back to the comforts of home. Home sweet home ... just what we are looking for our precious Finlay.

*Please note this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".*

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Finlay Crossbreed 1 year Gatwick (S) Kennelled

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Our Dogs and complete our online homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is Charlie getting her Finlay-Fix...




An update from Lynne:

Enjoyed Finlay's company in the front of my car on the long drive to the vets (crated coming back) yesterday. Finlay is now fully vax'd and in much better health, he even has a sheen on his coat. His mouth has fully healed and other then very slightly more prominent you wouldnt know he's had a cut. Meets dogs well and very tolerant of dogs and people padding by his kennel. Delighted with Finlay...what a star.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our lovely volunteers:

Took Finley out for the day and had a fantastic time! He eagerly jumped into the back of the car had a quick pre-walk snooze on the 15 min drive.

He met our own dog nicely before we set off for the woods, with no more than an interested sniff. 
He was very easy to walk and seldom if ever pulled. He was interested in all around him and constantly had his nose in everything! That made for a nice leisurely walk.

We passed sheep and ducks and he gave them nothing more than a passing glance.

Went to the pub for lunch and like Jenson before him, bowled over everyone. He enjoyed all the pats and belly tickles that came his way and returned the affection with lots of licks.

We returned home and spent the afternoon in the garden, the two dogs chasing each other from one end to the other. Finley never tired and kept trying to get my dog to play, even when the poor hound was trying to have a snooze.

It has been noted that Finley is not great with cats and this came to light again today. He spotted one in next doors garden and became transfixed! Some distracting words and a tennis ball were called upon to get him away from the fence.

Finley is a bright, curious, friendly dog who whilst energetic, is easy to walk. He was friendly towards everyone we met, dogs and humans alike, but I'm sure he would appreciate a home that doesn't have any of those pesky cats to get in the way!

Follow this link to see all the photos we took today, or see some of my favourites to see what a smashing dog he is!

Picasa Web Albums - meagle - Finley&#39;s day out


What a great looking dog!

Friendly hound

New friend at the pub

Enjoying some K9 company

Best behaviour in the pub


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Charlie, one of our volunteer walkers:

Not to be out-done by Ringo & his hippo antics, here is Finlay's crocodile.....  

Just kidding!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne:

Finlay had a long drive this morning. He was very well behaved and we had cuddles.

We then walked with Archie and his family before he went to his 'hotel' room. He so knew the door to the kitchenette.




Finlay is still in kennels waiting for a foster or forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update by Gemma:

My gorgeous little star Fin was just simply the perfect, sweetest little guy that I have always seen of him, I got my fix of Finlay cuddles (they are so special) and it is just unbelievable to me that he is still in a kennel, if I could have another dog he'd be sat here with me right now! He came out with Spice and Scoobylou today and had a great time! He was probably the happiest Ive ever seen him, running, jumping and playing with Spice, smelling each other and walking along side by side, I couldn't stop laughing at how funny they were together. Then the time comes that you have to put Fin back and he cuddles you so nicely that you don't ever want to leave. But you have to".

Fin and Spice


















*Finley is available for foster until his forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our walkers:

"Walked Finlay yesterday. We took him to Waggoners Well for a few hours with our dog. He loved it, but was not overly keen on jumping right in the water, but he liked to paddle. He got a bit jealous every time our dog went off swimming you could see his little mind saying I want to do it! But his back legs where stuck to the ground ha! Such a lovely dog, sits nicely when you tell him, gives you paw and loves his cuddles. The beautiful boy"!


Stopping for a shared sniff must have been very interesting...


Nice and refreshed!



*Finlay is currently in boardin kennels and available for foster until his forever home is found.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Gemma, one of our volunteers:

"Well I think by now everyone knows that I think the world of this little guy, and yesterday was no exception. Finlay was perfect with Milly, didn't react to Buddy barking at him and was the very sweet dog that I have always seen from him.

However he did look very fed up and not his usual glowing self, to be honest I have never wanted to pick him up and take him out of the kennels more, he so needs some more time with people!

Luckily Claire turned up with a massive ball for him (thank you!) and I hope this cheered him up a bit because I can't stand seeing Fin look unhappy"!










Milly and Fin









*Finlay is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Gemma, one of our volunteers:

"Got to love this boy, been a bit kennel bound this week due to walkers holidays n stuff and I expected him to be off like a rocket ....... but no, he was calm and gentle and trotted along at the side of me. On his walks he is totally absorbed in 'doggy stuff' (sniffing n peeing etc!) but when you take a cuddle break he is straight up onto your lap for snuggle time.

Waiting for a treat ...










Sooooooo gentle!









This boy has earned his stripes now and really needs to find his own sofa and people"!

*Finlay is currently in boarding kennels and available for foster until his forever home comes along.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Enjoyed his walk on Friday with our Milly ...










Not sure what he is whispering in Milly's ear, it could be sweet nothings but more likely telling her Janet has liver cake!!










Happy couple!









Walked well and with purpose, such a quiet little lad.

This boy so needs a chance to develop his skills away from kennels now - where is his forever home?!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from two of our kennel walking volunteers:

Tony:
"Finlay was great fun on his walk today. He kept giving a nice big smile but when I pulled my camera out he switched back to his serious face. He is very affectionate and enjoyed stopping for cuddles and treats for being a good boy. For the last part of his walk he was trotting along nicely next to me. So well behaved".





Gemma:
"Well my little Fin was the perfect little gent yet again today, he came out for a nice 2 hour walk with me, Janet, Jayne, Kate, Cassie, Pebbles and Bonny.

They were all great around each for the whole walk, Cassie and Fin got pretty close to each other too and didn't even look slightly unhappy about it. Fin was extra cuddly and affectionate today and I can't tell you how horrible it was leaving him in the kennel, he has such a sweet face and his cuddles and kisses are second to none, I think it's pretty obvious I'm head over heels with this guy but it's hard not to be.

Fin was a water baby today too and ran in every big puddle he could see, lying in a couple too which were nice and Muddy!

Here are a couple of pics from today, what a great walk"!









with Bonny


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our gorgeous boy, Finlay ...










Finlay: "Just how handsome do I have to get before someone realises I could be their lifelong pal"?

















*Finlay is currently in boarding kennels and would really benefit from some time in a foster home and a break from kennel life until his forever home comes along. Could you help him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

The lovely Fin on Saturday with Kate - he is just a cuddle monster!



An update from Kate, one of our kennel volunteers:

I took the gorgeous Finlay out with Wendy and Marie today. We had a lovely long walk as the ranges were open. There was less interest in the puddles today as it was far too cold to get your paws wet and most of them were frozen anyway  He gave me some really lovely cuddles. It was as if he wanted to get as much fur as possible against a warm human being. Such a sweetie.



After the initial cuddles. Finlay seemed in a really jolly mood today. He was running around on the extension lead with a big grin on his face. He looked rather dashing in his winter coat.



*Finlay is still in boarding kennels. He would really like a break in a warm foster home! Are you able to foster him? Or could you adopt him?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Updates and some more pics from our volunteers:

My friend Gilly walked Fin today with myself and Benny, Wendy & Spice, Simon & Milly. They all got on really well together and were very pleased to be out and about now the snow had cleared enough for us to get there. Finlay was very good with the other dogs, but seemed disappointed that he couldn't even see the puddles! Although a couple of times he did walk over snow that had a puddle underneath so that cheered him up a little. As ever he was very cuddlesome with Gill. She was mystified as to how such a lovely looking dog with such a nice personality could still be in kennels?

Having strokes from Simon 



Had a lovely walk with Fin yesterday - he was so cute in the snow!

Just a couple of photos of him in the snow ........ I like the 2nd one best as he looks like he's dancing!





I walked Fin again yesterday with Wendy and Milly. He is such a lovely little man who loves his cuddles.





*If you are interested in re-homing Finlay please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our volunteers walked little Fin today with Milly and Wendy. He wanted to look festive for this photo shoot so we obliged!





*Finlay is currently in boarding kennels, has been there quite some time and would really love a break. So if you think you could foster Finlay then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Finlay please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel volunteers:

Finlay was a little cuddle monster today! Love this little guy to bits. Roll up, roll up, he still needs a home so be quick!!









Here's a nice photo from yesterday that Jayne took.

Don't I look adorable?!!


*Finlay is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Finlay then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Finlay then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Janet (one of our volunteers) thought it was about time her Mum gave out some cuddles to our kennel dogs and they all love her.

Her first choice was Finlay, who'd like to be cuddled all day if it was possible.

Grooming first:


Don't know what made her laugh in this one - maybe Finlay's whiskers were tickling her 


'I think a lick's in order'


'This is fun'


'Aren't I handsome? (and cuddly)


'Bored now!'


*Finlay is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break and a few more cuddles! If you think you could foster Finlay then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Finlay then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Little Fin, still with us and nobody knows why. He is such a handsome boy and so, so cuddly.





He is a little selective in his attitude to other dogs - makes me laugh he is best mates now with another one from the same mould



*Finlay is currently in boarding kennels waiting for his forever home to come along. If you think you could foster Finlay and give him a break from kennel life, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Finlay then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Finlay from one of our volunteers:

"Finlay was a very busy boy in the paddock, darting here and there and poking his nose into every little corner!

He was such a good boy when we went out into the woods, sniffing around lots and kicking up the soil. He seemed really content to potter around and his tail never stopped wagging.

I think Finlay's bored in his kennel - he makes a sad howling noise when he can see his kennel friends going out".




*Could you offer Finlay a break from kennels and some TLC? Could you foster him until his forever home comes along? If you think you could foster Finlay, even for a short while - then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Finlay then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww Finlay is still there?? He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Finlay has gone into a foster with Hayley & David!


















Here is an update from them:

Just a quick update to let you know how he is getting on. Finlay is still undisputed cuddle monster, actually purrs when he gets belly rubs!!!!!!! Fin is really finding his feet, and is doing so well. He settled into home life with such ease (Fin's is already telling me when its time for a walk.) There are no words could describe how proud Dave & I are of him. Fin is so keen to please, he's not fussed about treats all he's looking for is belly rubs and affection.



Fin had lots of great walks this week end, and after long walks he had a nice doze with Dave.



Finlay is an unbelievably fantastic dog. He is doing high fives, sit and paw, and waiting at the road side on walks until its safe to cross. He's now met a few young children aged between 4 and 10 and he was gentle with his greeting and calm around them. Fin is really coming out of his shell and getting much more puppy like, he has a mad 5 minutes darting around the house and then out into the garden!!! He went mad on his walk sprinting and then jumping around it was amazing to see. I personally think this dog is a genius, so clever and affectionate. Finlay would make a wonderful addition to any family.

*If you are interested in re-homing Finlay then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Please meet Fin's brilliant foster family, from left to right 

Dave, Lucas, Ollie and Hayley (we hope weve spelt all your names right guys)!

















We can't begin to tell you how great Fin is doing with his favourite people - Dave, Hayley and the boys are exactly what Fin always needed and we are so grateful to them all for keeping us updated and doing such a fantastic job with Fin, it brings a tear to our eyes knowing what great people he has in his life.

We all met up today for a play date with Milly and after Milly giving Fin a quick telling off for leaving her in the kennels they pottered around like the old friends they are. Dave and Hayley are so switched on as to how Fin is, as soon as they see him start to focus on something in a 'Fin' way they just snap him out of it and he goes straight back to docile little Finlay.

Fin has been going to work and out running with Dave, he will be going to a BBQ with Dave and Hayley later and he really is enjoying such a good life now. Fin's coat is also really shiny again!

Ollie and Lucas are brilliant with dogs too, they took it in turns to walk Milly and Fin, came to meet the other dogs and helped get Milly out and put her back, stars in the making!


























* If you are interested in re-homing Finlay then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog has now been homed


----------

